# CR2 from scratch LONG!



## tvodrd (Mar 14, 2004)

Chief_Wiggum's KeyLux post is going to be a hard act to follow, but here goes:

First, you need a _plan_. I went as Don would say, totally anal this time and modeled everything including the emitter/module in SolidWorks






Not that it's of much use but here's a section of the assembly:





For the CR2's I start with 3/4" dia, 7075 T6 precision-ground stock from http://www.Mcmaster.com. The prec ground stuff fits the collets I use repeatably, so I can remove/replace a part and maintain concentricity. For 
me it's worth the extra cost. We'll start with the bezel:
First the plan:





Start by facing the stock. Turn the .660" dia X long enough to clear your knurl tool and to part it later. Knurl and border (minimum depth you can get away with) and center drill. That's a #6 (1/2")





(Next drill it about 3/8 dia through, and bore the .594 dia X.345 deep. Yeah, the cutter angle is more like 15deg than the 10deg the print calls for.) I then power-tapped (40rpm) until it bottomed out and the tap spun. The tailstock chuck is 3/4" cap and was hand-tightened.) With 3-phase power, I have almost instant reverse. Next, bore out the threads for the .100 that the O-ring will bear on. If you grind a 45deg angle on the boring bar, the threads will engage easier.





I got out of sequence with the pics here. Next part it off. I made a 5/8-32 spud to hold the bezel while machining the front. First bore the .530 aperature and then cut the face angle using the compound.





On to the center, starting with the plan:





I started with 5/8" alloy 145 TeCu so the first step was to face and polish it, followed by center drilling. The chamfer is supposed to be prior to threading.





I drilled it thru with a "p" (.323") drill and counterbored the .438 X .312 deep with a 7/16 endmill. (This is a clearance pocket for the LS's leads.) Next I bored the .552 dia X .227 deep. Gage pins are a nice way to check internal diameters. Dont be afraid to turn your own if expedient. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 
Next cut the O-ring grooves.





Next I chamfered the rear of the batt side O-ring groove and the rear of the part, and threaded it. (The section between the two grooves remains polished. I then cut the module retaining clip groove for a spring wire clip.





The last step for this end is to part it.





For cutting the front details of the center section, I made a holder. With the compound set at 20deg, I rough bored the optic cavity. Next, I bored the .560dia X .050 deep and on the final pass, switched to the compound to finish the cone.





Power Pak time. Always have a plan.




Edit for print error: The .090" dia hole for the split ring bushing should be .096" (#41)
Turn .660 dia X abt 2 1/4 long. Layout the location for the knurl. Layout dies like Dykem or even a felt marker make it easier to see your lines. Knurl and border/cosmetically enhance it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (Again, only as deep as necessary- this is a thin-walled part.)





When possible, I use quick and (very) dirty shortcuts. If I don't want to count dial revolutions.... You can drill a piece of delrin (hole always comes out a little smaller than the drill) and use it for a depth stop which you can "eyeball" pretty close. I set it abt .020 short of the 1.520 on the print. After drilling, I used a 19/32 endmill to bore to full depth. If it starts chattering, slow it down!





Next step is to bore it to final diameter. (Careful, not much more to go.) Again gage pins can be invaluable. Like I said, Q&D- guess what the O-ring stretched over the tap is for. Tap it or if you're a masochist, single point it. (The male threads on the first CR2's were single point.) Parting is such sweet sorrow. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif





I will spare everybody the mill work. In fact, this time I am going to farm out cutting the split ring pockets to an NC shop. (They take me about a half hour, and that's after the set-up.) Easiest for those without a mill is to copy the Arc AA design. I'll edit this or do another post on cutting the optic. Its print and the lens gasket are below.

Edit: Forgot a pic of the clunker I am privileged to use:





Larry


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Mar 14, 2004)

Awesome!!!

How much? PP ready.


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks oeo2oo,

I can only make a few at a time, and the "spoken-fors" way outnumber my capacity. Maybe with the drawings published, someone else will take up the slack.

Larry


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 14, 2004)

*very* nice writeup!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## jtice (Mar 14, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

FANTASTIC !!!!

You have some great machinery there, and you are cranking out some great lights.
Excellent work.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 15, 2004)

I second what JT said. 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

I _wish_ one day I can buy/acquire one of Larry's priceless, fine creations! Not necessarily this one but anything. They're all nice! I'll keep on hoping. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 15, 2004)

you do the best work Larry...looks good


----------



## cy (Mar 15, 2004)

WOW!!! What a nice tutorial.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 15, 2004)

_*WA-HOO!!!*_ Nothing like a Real pro to show the rest of us rabble how it is Supposed to be done...

_*SPOKEN FOR!!!*_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Klaus (Mar 15, 2004)

Completely Speechless /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Larry

Klaus


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## dat2zip (Mar 15, 2004)

Excellent job.

Well done. Man, I wish I had about a week and plenty of scrap to work with. I'd love to see if I could make one.

Note: scrap... That's what'd I would make a lot of.


----------



## yclo (Mar 15, 2004)

That's either a really really big lathe, or a really really small light.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 15, 2004)

both /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (Mar 15, 2004)

Sweet, Larry! You the MAN /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I love those pins. Where'd you get 'em and how much $?

Just FYI, Larry's lathe is a MONSTER. 15"x50" with 15hp. He could chuck my head in that thing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks everybody,

Mike, I have to correct myself. I found the nameplate under a bunch of gunk. It's really a 15 X 40 and _only_ 5Hp.

Larry


----------



## nybble (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow, when can I get one? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## mrsinbad (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh man!!! I've analyzed each pic and it's been like 15 minutes of just shaking my head... I just can't believe ho much love you put into this one. Truly inspiring and an excellent blueprint for others to follow! Thanks soooo much! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## offbyone (Mar 15, 2004)

its my first post on candlepowerforums. i'm a new recent flashlight addict and i must say thats an awesome set of plans/instructions for a most excellent light. i only hope to be able to follow them one day to make my own!


----------



## Ardent (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow! Very nice Larry. 
A hearty Thanks! to both you and the Chief for these excellent tutorials. I'm sure it is a lot of work to put these tutorials together. They are very much appreciated!
Best Regards
Arden


----------



## rumar (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice job Larry.


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks Everybody,

Chief, gage pins can be had at Mcmaster or Travers or wherever. Individuall, they're not to bad ($). Nice to at least keep a couple around for checking your caliper. If you have a mike, Mike, you can turn your own. I've even made "step" pins for critical work.

offbyone, welcome aboard!

I'll (eventually) do another post on the _finishing_ which will also be "anal" to the max.

My hope is _somebody_ will take the design and run with it!

Larry


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (Mar 15, 2004)

That's a good idea, Larry. I never realized what all was involved *after* the machine work. It still takes about 2 hours to make gaskets, cut foam, clean parts, assemble, fit, finish, anodize, and add all the little details. 

I think I'll let you handle that one since I'm just that kinda guy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 15, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Your place on the _list_ may have just moved down a line or two. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry


----------



## wasabe64 (Mar 15, 2004)

Larry,

This is just stellar! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I still haven't found a lathe yet, so this is added incentive!


----------



## CNC Dan (Mar 29, 2004)

Great work Larry! And your documentation is a great peek into what it takes to make something on a lathe. Now that you have made a few, and have dementioned 'prints, you could go to a CNC job shop and get a quote.

You would ask for prices for several quantitys, say 50, 100, 300 pieces of each part. You may be surprised what your work is worth.

I am going to get quotes on my CNC-123 sometime this week, but I hear that things are picking up at work, so I don't know what the lead time will be.

Again, great work.


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 29, 2004)

CNC Dan,

I was hoping for quotes from _you_. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (This one is _smaller_ than the one you saw at SHOT.)

Larry


----------



## Atomic6 (Mar 30, 2004)

Lar---Nice stuff man. You are a pro in the know. So you are retiring and starting LarryLights.Biz-Right /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

You could you know.

My LSN is my steady companion. EDC and every day use

Nice work. Hi All. You too Chief!


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 30, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Uh Rich, it's _NLS_. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (And Hi!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry


----------



## Atomic6 (Mar 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Uh Rich, it's _NLS_. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (And Hi!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry 

[/ QUOTE ]

The NLS is a "C F L" too!!


----------



## Aten_Imago (Apr 2, 2004)

Wow!
Brings tears to me tired old eyes! I haven't seen a lathe like that since high school! Nice Work! May I cache that post perchance?


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 2, 2004)

Aten_Imago,

Thanks! I don't know what you mean by "cache" the post, but my intention was for it to be there for the "world." /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif (How to turn the optic is hopefully coming this weekend.)

Larry


----------



## Aten_Imago (Apr 3, 2004)

tvodrd 
Cache-ing is just downloading and archiving the post to my computer, rather that trying to find it ( on cpf) 15 years from now when I retire. Thanks!


----------



## JollyRoger (Apr 9, 2004)

Larry, great work! I love your little lights...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I have a bigger "cousin" of you light...the Firefly, but no true LarryLight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
(I see them often when I visit, Don, though!)


----------



## greenLED (Feb 22, 2006)

hunting for old threads


----------



## aosty (Feb 22, 2006)

greenLED said:


> hunting for old threads



Thanks GreenLED. 



Now see if you can find the Keylux/NLS tutorial... :help: :buddies: 

I'm not sure it was a thread here but here's the dead webpage...

http://www.myrolypoly.com/users/Flashlights/Keylux_Tutorial.htm 

Google cache (no images)...

http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache:9Qg0GwxPkZcJ:www.myrolypoly.com/users/Flashlights/Keylux_Tutorial.htm+myrolypoly+keylux&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=2&lr=lang_en


----------



## greenLED (Feb 22, 2006)

aosty, go to JonSidneyB's L-series announcement - I posted as a complete list of tvodrd's creations as I can find in a single afternoon


----------



## cy (Feb 22, 2006)

nice dig job!


----------



## T45 (Nov 23, 2012)

BUMP! 6 years too late I know, but this thread title looked very interesting. Pity it has died and lost all the pictures.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Nov 23, 2012)

I saved that thread as a PDF file, so if anyone really wants to read it, with the photos, just e-mail me.


----------



## gadget_lover (Nov 23, 2012)

Is Larry still around? I'd love to see the pictures reposted on a new host. It was one of the best 'tutorials' that I've seen.

Dan


----------



## darkzero (Nov 24, 2012)

Holy crap, what a blast from the past. Well at least the bump brought back good memories seeing all the old member names.

I still have one of the last Larry Lights in kit form that Larry gave me unexpectedly. It didn't get anodized green but I keep it cause it has sentimental value to it as they were never sold by Larry.


----------



## cy (Dec 1, 2012)

Larry gifted me with a Li14430, which has hung on my neck virtually 7x24. 
the kit he set me up with also included a CR2 body. which I used for years also. 

thanks Larry!!!


----------

